# Mineral Blocks/Salt Licks?



## cloudwalkerr (Nov 10, 2010)

No luck finding a specific goat lick for an even slightly reasonable price, just wondering if a generic livestock salt lick would be sufficient.. Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't recommend the blocks at all...loose salt and minerals with copper...is the best... because goats... can get more out of it when needed...
with the blocks...if they are lacking something ...then they can lick and chew on it all day and not get what they need..... :wink:

I'd get the cattle kind....if you cannot get it for goats...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Always use a loose mineral not a lick. There are many brands people have success with here. 
Some of the goat ones are made by Purina 25# for $16ish
Sweetlix 25# bag $20ish
Cargill Onyx is a cow one that works well for goats it is similar in price. 
Good luck finding one!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I have both available, loose minerals though seem to be the favorite. But the girls also like nibbling/licking the blocks, which is what they were raised with, so we keep one or two around.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We give loose mineral and we also bought a salt lick last year that is barely used, but they do like to lick on it now and then.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Always go with a loose mineral...however, if there is absolutely no possible way to get them, then blocks are better than nothing. Any kind of cattle or sweetlix block will work, but won't be near as effective as loose minerals.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

beings you are in Canada Im not sure all the brands up there. But if you cant find a goat specific loose mineral that would be best (probably near impossible if you cant even find a goat specific block)

If you cant then go with a cow mineral


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I did some looking around. The Queensville farm supply has a llama mineral-called Premium Llama-Min 103-with copper that looks pretty good.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

On a side-ish note, even though I have loose minerals, I just saw my three girls all at a salt block nibbling away. They must enjoy it, I think it's berry flavored.


----------



## cloudwalkerr (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your help, goathiker - Queensville is about 4 hours from where I live, im fairly sure my parents wouldn't be okay with going that far haha. We do have purina here though, and I know of a purina specific dealer close, so I'll make sure i look asap  


Thanks again, you guys are awesome


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are so welcome...anytime.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I am in B.C. and use a loose trace mineral/salt with selenium that I get from the feed store. It is for cattle. Cattle ones are okay but just make sure that they don't have urea in them, that is toxic to goats.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

cloudwalkerr said:


> Thanks everyone for your help, goathiker - Queensville is about 4 hours from where I live, im fairly sure my parents wouldn't be okay with going that far haha. We do have purina here though, and I know of a purina specific dealer close, so I'll make sure i look asap
> 
> Thanks again, you guys are awesome


Hopefully they carry it for you. If not I would think that they can order it in. :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah...I agree with Logan....you can always ask if they'll order it for ya. :thumb:


----------

